# '64 Tempest Fuel Door



## IBFraggin (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi All,

Has anyone removed the PONTIAC letters from a 64 Tempest fuel door?
I would like to be able to relocate them to another (in much better condition) Tempest fuel door.
Any ideas or suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

IBFraggin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone removed the PONTIAC letters from a 64 Tempest fuel door?
> I would like to be able to relocate them to another (in much better condition) Tempest fuel door.
> ...


Looking at the photo, it appears the letter attachment is more like a rivet where the rivet tail has been peened over. Removal of the letters will most likely make them un-usable again. Never have done this (but know all about rivets/removal) but this is how I might go about it - my opinion.

Several ways to remove them if it were me. 

1.) A high speed die-grinder and rounded head carbide burr that will get in there to grind them off

2.) A high speed die-grinder and cutting disc carefully drawn across the peened heads until they are flush with the gas door.

3.) Drill them out - use a center punch to locate a point for your drill to grab so it does not slip sideways and stays centered, then use a small 1/8" drill bit to make a pilot hole and drill just below the the gas door panel, then follow up with a drill bit that is the same size as the rivet (3/16"?) and drill it down just past the gas door surface and just as you finish drilling, angle the drill slightly from straight and gently work the drill in a 360 degree motion to break/clean any rivet material still holding the letter to the gas door.

Once the peened rivets have been ground off or drilled, place something under the gas door to provide support on each side of the letter, and use a punch to gently knock the letters out. If you have to use much force to knock them out, grind/drill a little deeper and try again.

I don't know how much material will be left on each letter, but it could be possible to salvage the letters. If the stems on the letters are long enough and intact, I might use good 'ole JB Weld on the stems and re-insert them on your new panel. Don't know if you might be able to drill something like a 1/16" or 1/8" hole down into the stems and use a short sheet metal screw/washer to secure them into place - just guessing on this, but where there is a will, there is a way. :thumbsup:


----------



## IBFraggin (Dec 26, 2018)

Thanks for the ideas!

I will try the methods that you described.

It will be a while tho. Too darn cold in the garage. 

Thanks!


----------

